

Anti-texting laws seem to cause an increase in accidents - alexeisadeski3
http://www.ksl.com/?nid=148&sid=22657873

======
chcleaves
There are tons of distractions within the car - changing the radio, changing
the song on your ipod, looking through your purse, eating some food - texting
is only adding to the list. THe problem is there is too much for us to do and
until all of those things get taken away accidents will continue to happen.
Obviously texting is extremely bad because of the length it takes to
read/write a message - but other than cars and phones having a sync to shut
down phones within the car - there really isn't an alternative that will be
able to stop this problem.

~~~
alexeisadeski3
Doubt it would have much impact. People will simply find new ways to distract
themselves.

